# Probleme mit Terratec cinergy 250 usb und Ton

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich möchte an meinem Notebook gerne analoges TV sehen. Nachdem ich mit mehreren modernen Hybridkarten gescheitert bin (habe meistens genau die Chip-Revision erwischt, die gerade nicht vom Treiber unterstützt wird), habe ich mir eine gebrauchte Cinergy 250 USB geschossen.

Das Bild wird einigermaßen zufriedenstellend angezeigt, aber ich kann der Karte keinen schmalen Ton entlocken.

alsamixer findet für das Device keinerlei Regler, die ich aufdrehen könnte.

```
[stell @ parallax:~]% cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfc320000 irq 17

 1 [USB            ]: USB-Audio - Cinergy 250 USB

                      TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy 250 USB at usb-0000:00:1a.7-5.3, high speed

```

Hat jemand eine solche Karte erfolgreich zum Laufen gebracht? Ich bin sowohl mit TvTime als auch mit mplayer erfolglos. Google hat mir auch schon einige Lösungen via sox rausgeworfen, mit dem man den Sound zwischen den Devices hin- und herkopieren kann.

----------

## cryptosteve

via amixer hab ich übrigens ein mixer-control gefunden:

```
[stell @ parallax:~]% amixer -c 1

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cvolume-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Capture 0 - 16

  Mono: Capture 16 [100%] [16.00dB] [on]
```

Ich sehe da allerdings keinen Playback-Channel?! Habe nach wie vor keinen Ton.

----------

## ScytheMan

was gibt denn dmesg aus, wenn du die karte reinsteckst? wird sie 100% erkannt?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich denk schon, dass sie vollständig erkannt wird.

```
usb 1-5.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-5.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

em28xx: New device TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy 250 USB @ 480 Mbps (0ccd:0036, interface 0, class 0)

em28xx #0: chip ID is em2820 (or em2710)

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 cd 0c 36 00 10 00 26 03 9e 22 6a 34

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 00 00 06 57 4e 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 02 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 16 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 80 02 20 10 01 02 01 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 03 54 00 65 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 72 00 72 00 61 00 54 00 65 00 63 00 20 00 45 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 6c 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 72 00 6f 00 6e 00 69 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 63 00 20 00 47 00 6d 00 62 00 48 00 00 00 22 03

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 43 00 69 00 6e 00 65 00 72 00 67 00 79 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: 32 00 35 00 30 00 20 00 55 00 53 00 42 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a, EEPROM hash = 0x8ba25695

em28xx #0: EEPROM info:

em28xx #0:      AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

em28xx #0:      500mA max power

em28xx #0:      Table at 0x06, strings=0x229e, 0x346a, 0x0000

em28xx #0: Identified as Terratec Cinergy 250 USB (card=2)

saa7115 1-0025: saa7113 found (1f7113d0e100000) @ 0x4a (em28xx #0)

tuner 1-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (em28xx #0)

tda9887 1-0043: creating new instance

tda9887 1-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 1-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (em28xx #0)

tuner-simple 1-0060: creating new instance

tuner-simple 1-0060: type set to 37 (LG PAL (newer TAPC series))

em28xx #0: Config register raw data: 0x10

em28xx #0: AC97 vendor ID = 0xffffffff

em28xx #0: AC97 features = 0x6a90

em28xx #0: Empia 202 AC97 audio processor detected

em28xx #0: v4l2 driver version 0.1.2

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video1 and /dev/vbi0
```

Geladen sind die Module em28xx (mit 'card=2') und em28xx-alsa.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mir hatte , bei einer anderen Karte umix http://umix.sourceforge.net/ geholfen. Da habe ich ein bißchen herumgespielt und der Ton war da. Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe von amixer aus?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mir hatte , bei einer anderen Karte umix http://umix.sourceforge.net/ geholfen. Da habe ich ein bißchen herumgespielt und der Ton war da. Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe von amixer aus?

 

vgl oben. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sehen, und wenn ich die Karte mit alsamixer ansteuere, zeigt der überhaupt keine Regler an.

TvTime starte ich via 'tvtime -d /dev/video1 -x /dev/mixer1:PCM'. /dev/video0 ist meine Webcam, /dev/mixer0 ist für meine erste Soundkarte. alsaconf findet das Sounddevice der Terratec auch nicht.

umix sagt mir nichts, aber das schaue ich mir mal an.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nee, umix bringt leider auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Der PCM-Mixer der Terratec steht auf 100% (und läßt sich auch auf maximal 98% absenken, Rest muss dann wohl über die Hauptkarte erfolgen, die ja eigentlich per line-In versorgt werden sollte. Ich habe - um weitere Fehlerquellen auszuschließen - erstmal einen Kopfhörer an die Terratec gehängt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Musst Du die KArten irgendwie verbinden? Vielleicht das Kabel falsch eingesteckt? Hatte ich zwichenzeitlich aus Versehen auch einmal.

----------

## cryptosteve

Eigentlich müßte "Out" an der TV-Karte in "Line IN" der Soundkarte (hier Notebook T500, daher vermutlich nach Mikro). Ich habe aber erstmal einen Kopfhörer an "Out" angeschlossen. Das soll lt. Bedienungsanleitung funktionieren - aber wie schon erwähnt ... kein Mucks.

----------

## cryptosteve

FYI: Ich habe den Stick mal mit anderen Distributionen getestet. Keine hat dem USB-Sound-Device einen Playback-Channel zuweisen können. Da Ubuntu, Archlinux und sidux es auch nicht besser konnten, habe ich den Stick als 'nicht lauffähig' in die Ecke gefeuert und meine Idee mit funktionierendem Analog-USB-TV aufgegeben.

Schade ...

----------

